# websites?



## GsusJedi (Nov 14, 2006)

Whats a good tool to use to build a site easily?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Dreamweaver is pretty popular.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 26, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Dreamweaver is pretty popular.


Fireworks (also from Macromedia) with Dreamwever are a good team to build websites. Try some tutorials from Google to start learning the basis.


----------



## screenart (Nov 13, 2006)

Waterloo said:


> Fireworks (also from Macromedia) with Dreamwever are a good team to build websites. Try some tutorials from Google to start learning the basis.


I totally agree! Dreamweaver is super easy to use too.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

any demo sites we can have a look at ?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I love dreamweaver. I also use photoshop, you can easily optimize images for the web.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also, www.nvu.com has software that is similar to dreamweaver, but free.


----------



## expertjoe (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree Dreamweaver is great and flash helps to jazz it up!


----------



## Rob1656 (Sep 22, 2006)

I am trying osCommerce. It is a open source generic web store. it has a very strong community ( kind of like here), very helpful people.

http://www.oscommerce.com/


----------

